# ChulaVista/Bonita All Nissan Bash Caravan



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

This thread is for the 2004 All Nissan Bash on July 24

since the meet is quickly approaching , i think now is a good time to start organizing a caravan for my area of san diego. The meeting place last year was in the parking lot at Plaza Bonita Mall .... still sounds like a good place to meet, so is that good?

sooo .. who's going?

comments/questions/suggestions?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

...bump...


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Im down for the caravan. Plaza bonita sounds like a good place to meet up.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Bump!!
Damn it's just us two coming from south bay area???


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm in Mira Mesa.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> I'm in Mira Mesa.


how bout us down south meet with you Ry ? cool?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Yeah that sounds more practical, since we're all heading north anyways.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe meeting up in Oceanside, then heading out from there.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> Maybe meeting up in Oceanside, then heading out from there.


sounds cool to me


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Slight problem. My Altima didn't feel like starting today. Was in rush (had to go to work) so I didn't have time to thoroughly check it out but it's most likely the starter. Hopefully I get this all taken care of before Saturday.

edit: Okay nevermind. It's probably the battery.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

ok so for anybody viewing this thread , if you are from anywhere south or around the 54 freeway , the caravan headed to mossy nissan ocean side will leave *plaza bonita mall * at 900am so we arrive around *10am* , and then will leave oceanside to mile square park.

anybody and everyone is welcome to join.

sounds good to everyone? spread the word

note : my attendance will depend on who shows up at the mall ... im not driving , no 2 hours all alone :thumbup:


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Yeah this time can everyone be on time? Last year I though I got left behind then everyone showed up like 20 minutes late.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Does everyone have the exact route to Mile Square, in case someone in the caravan gets lost?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Saw this on ALTIMAS.NET: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=163737

http://www.kravitz.net/awotftp/awotpicposter/Crapple0/072104_vws_worcester.wmv

http://www.boston.com/news/necn/Shows/worcester/

Everyone DRIVE SAFELY!


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Damn man, thats early. Guess im not drinkin tonight....hah ya right, who cares.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Directions 
closer look
closer look


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Directions To Mossy Nissan Oceanside

so the plan is to leave plaza bonita at 9am arrive at mossy oceanside at 10am and be at the park at 11am when it starts :thumbup:


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? and OmegaManEX, sent you a PM with my cell number just in case.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Damn I cant sleep and i gotta wake up in 5 hours. :loser: If I dont see you guys at plaza ill just head to Mossy.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Damn I cant sleep and i gotta wake up in 5 hours. :loser: If I dont see you guys at plaza ill just head to Mossy.


Serious man. haha. I'm still up too. lol.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Ry Ry said:


> Serious man. haha. I'm still up too. lol.


im leavin rialto.... NOW 854 am hehe meeting up in irvine with StealthB14 hehe have fun fellas


----------



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

*just missed it*

damn i wish i woulda seen this link earlier i live right by the mall over on prospect. oh well. whens the next lil meet up like that? id like to check it out.


----------

